# Dust Collection using wye off unit?



## b_minus (Feb 25, 2015)

Long time lurker here, and I have learned a lot…now its time to dive in with a question!

I have a 2hp Rikon 60-200 with a 1 micron bag. In my shop (20×18 2 car garage) I have table saw, band saw, mitre saw, 12 in planer, 6 in jointer.

I am contemplating running 2 4 inch lines off the wye at the unit with a blast gate for each run, and obviously a gate at each station. One run would be a pretty straight 10 foot run to the table saw, with the other tools utilizing the other line.

If I went the 2 line route, would I need 2 pre seperators? Could I run both into the one I have (trash can seperator)? Would I be better off utilizing one main line and dropping to everything?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## dbw (Dec 2, 2013)

I can't see why you'd need more than one separator.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I would split after the separator and feed both lines into a single one. A second separator doesn't add value and it takes up shop space. I'd rather use that space for another tool rather than another can of sawdust.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

b_minus,

So long as the two separators are on two separate lines; that is debris from one machine only passes through one or the other separator, I see no reason why either of your two options would not work probably equally well.

As I see it a major reason for a single main trunk line, one separator, and wyes off the main trunk to machine drops is to save time and material. However, shops are different and perhaps there is a reason in your shop to run what amounts to two main trunk lines from the dust collector. Even under this circumstance, to save some money, one separator could do the job, where the two lines branch on the tool side of the separator. On the other hand in the two separator design, the separator bin connected to the table saw would require emptying far fewer times than the second separator connected to the planer and jointer line.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

1. Your set up is too complicated.
2. 4" is not correct size for a 2HP blower. I guarantee 4" will severely degrade the performance.

Under that Y flange you will find the blower housing itself will have a much larger flange, usually 5- 6". Tie your separator/cyclone to that with as large a pipe it will take, then run 6" pipe ducting.

Keep all your drops 6" reduce to 4" flex close to machines as possible.


----------



## ttexastom132 (Nov 26, 2015)

I am in the process of running 6" lines and installing a super dust deputy XL cyclone, I am concerned that I may be making my 6" lines to long without reducing them. I have a 2hp grizzly DC, Grizzly support says reduce 1" every 10' to 12'. I have also been told i can go the full 18' to 20', anyone have experience with this issue.
tom


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

> 2. 4" is not correct size for a 2HP blower. I guarantee 4" will severely degrade the performance.
> 
> - rwe2156


Can you elaborate on this? I have a 1.75HP dust collector. It does a good job but I am always looking to improve performance. I Have been hesitant to run a fixed system with blast gates due to a fear of losses in suction. Will 6" main help with this issue?


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> I am in the process of running 6" lines and installing a super dust deputy XL cyclone, I am concerned that I may be making my 6" lines to long without reducing them. I have a 2hp grizzly DC, Grizzly support says reduce 1" every 10 to 12 . I have also been told i can go the full 18 to 20 , anyone have experience with this issue.
> tom
> 
> - ttexastom132


[Disclaimer: I am not a DC expert but I have basic knowledge. Thru experience I know what has worked/not worked for me.]

I think it depends on the size of the blower. I've seen many commercial shops with no reduction but they have 10hp blowers.

Others more knowlegeable about static pressure, air flow, etc will have a more technical explanation re: reducing duct size (this sound more like AC technology). If they say reduce, that is telling me the blower is undersized.

[Disclaimer: I am not a DC expert but I have basic knowledge. Thru experience I know what has worked/not worked for me.]

In my setup my most distant machine is a TS. The port is app 22' from DC with 6' of drop. The duct is 6" over to saw, down to floor, then 4" along back for about 6'. So yes you can reduce pipe, but IMO not the main trunk.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> 2. 4" is not correct size for a 2HP blower. I guarantee 4" will severely degrade the performance.
> 
> Can you elaborate on this? I have a 1.75HP dust collector. It does a good job but I am always looking to improve performance.  I Have been hesitant to run a fixed system with blast gates due to a fear of losses in suction. Will 6" main help with this issue?
> 
> - becikeja


[Disclaimer: I am not a DC expert but I have basic knowledge. Thru experience I know what has worked/not worked for me.]

The advantages of a ducted system really depend on the size of the shop and # of machines.

I would not hesitate to run a ducted system with that size blower. Yes, I would use 6" mains.


----------

